# plus size lady rides again..yay



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

so i have just been accepted onto a bhs riding course at my local riding school,being just a tad over 14 stone i thought i would be rejected as they have a 14 stone weight limit,but they said i was ok!!
so happy to be able to ride again lol,
and best of all they have got a state of the art 50 thousand pound mechanical horse called radar which we all get to practice on,i am trying it out on sunday .
will post vid if i can!!
or pics!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Good for you, and don't forget to have fun!


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Speed Racer said:


> Good for you, and don't forget to have fun!


thanks,i cannot wait lol !!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is great, have fun, I would love to try riding Radar!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Chaz80 said:


> so i have just been accepted onto a bhs riding course at my local riding school,being just a tad over 14 stone i thought i would be rejected as they have a 14 stone weight limit,but they said i was ok!!
> so happy to be able to ride again lol,
> and best of all they have got a state of the art 50 thousand pound mechanical horse called radar which we all get to practice on,i am trying it out on sunday .
> will post vid if i can!!
> or pics!!



like a mechanical bull?


and for the Yanks, 14 stone is 196 lbs.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> like a mechanical bull?
> 
> 
> and for the Yanks, 14 stone is 196 lbs.


Haha, not quite like a mechanical bull!! It's a horse you can practice your posture and seat balance on,it has a screen in front of it and you can do anything from schooling to dressage tests,and even a cross country course and the best thing is..it won't throw a fit and chuck you off in a puddle of mud lol!!
But I guess you knew that already and was just joking with me lol!!!
They are pretty amazing!

Will post how I got on,hey I could be the first person ever to fall off a mechanical horse lol !!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

That sounds so cool!


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

OK so I had a ride on radar today...wow it was the best thing ever!!!
So much fun,I walked trotted and cantered effortlessly!!
I have a vid of my daughter on it..I did ask her to video me but she forgot so I filmed her instead..it's on Facebook so when she uploads it to YouTube I will post the link
It had a screen in front of it and a sensor pad under the saddle,there is an overhead picture of the horse on the screen and there is a red dot which shows you where you are positioned in the saddle,you have to try to keep your position on the central dot .
It's so much fun but also needs quite a lot of concentration lol.
Riding a real horse next week!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I really want to see this Radar thing! How you been going?


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

EquineBovine said:


> I really want to see this Radar thing! How you been going?


Hi,my daughter did not film me on it but I filmed her so I will get the link tonight from her and put it on here so you can have a look,it's fantastic!!
Doesn't feel much like a real horse but it's great for stabilising your position and teaching you to be light in your hands etc.


----------

